# iré pagando (ir+gerundio)



## mageli

​
Salut
Je voudrais traduire au français *le iré pagando 50 centavos cada mes,* mais je ne sais pas comment exprimer _iré pagando_.
J'ai besoin d'aide, svp!
Merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sencillamente como *le pagaré*: *je vous paierai*.


----------



## mageli

alors ce serait comme un futur, ok
merci


----------



## Coque

Holas,
Yo tengo una pregunta parecida a esa de "ir pagando" y se refiere a todo lo que es ir... + un gerundio. Pregunto si es correcto traducir -por ejemplo lo que preguntaba Mageli- como _"je procederai en vous/lui payant 50 cents par mois..."_
Gracias!


----------



## Coque

Hola.
?Como puedo construir en frances la forma *ir + gerundio*?
Por ejemplo: Juan hace progresivamente los huecos, mientras Jose *va metiendo* las semillas en ellos.
Gracias!

(sin tildes)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Creo que no se traduce: 
- pendant que José y met les graines.

En otros casos se puede emplear _progressivement / peu à peu / petit à petit / graduellement_ pero en esta frase la idea está recogida en la primera parte.

Espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Inka0

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,
Je ne sais comment traduire en français pour donner le sens de "continuité" La phrase est la suivante: 
_"Las multinacionales que se han ido instalando en el territorio de Flandes han ido impulsando también las universidades de la región"_
Je l'ai traduit par le passé simple en français mais cela ne me satisfait pas :
_Les multinationales qui se sont installées dans le territoire de Flandre ont aussi stimulé les universités de la région._
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## concha sanchez

Inka0 said:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais comment traduire en français pour donner le sens de "continuité" La phrase est la suivante:
> _"Las multinacionales que se han ido instalando en el territorio de Flandes han ido impulsando también las universidades de la región"_
> Je l'ai traduit par le passé simple en français mais cela ne me satisfait pas :
> _Les multinationales qui se sont installées dans le territoire de Flandre ont aussi stimulé les universités de la région._
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


 
progressivement????


----------



## Inka0

Merci beaucoup à tous.
Me quedo con "progressivement" o "graduellement".


----------



## chlapec

También:
"*au fur et à mesure* que les multinationales se sont installées..., elles ont stimulé"


----------



## orion59

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Bonsoir,

Je suis toujours en train de traduire les paroles de Pablo Milanés "Amo esta isla" http://letras.terra.com.br/pablo-milanes/227041/

Les derniers vers étant:

_Va sintiendo que no es él
Y pierde hasta su bandera. _

Je me demande, si la forme "va sintiendo" peut se traduire par un futur, ou bien faut-il utiliser le présent ?

Aqui esta mi prueba:

_Il sentira que ce n’est pas lui
Et en perdra jusqu’à son drapeau_

Est ce que ça sonne bien avec l'histoire de la chanson ?
Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

C'est le présent pour les deux verbes, tu ne peux pas les changer pour des futurs. Le "va sintiendo" montre comme monte en lui cette sensation.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## vikota

Hola foreros,
tengo que hacer unas frases de traducción de español a francés y no sé cómo traducir "van fabricando" en el siguiente contexto:

_
En esas naves pondrán las vagonetas que van fabricando


_Dans cettes entrepôts ils stockeront les wagonnets qu'ils vont fabriquent?
No tengo ni idea,

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## DieGm_

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola Foro! ¿qué tal?. Quería discutir en este hilo la locución "ir haciendo algo", en mi caso yo la quiero utilizar en este contexto: yo quiero decir que antes yo hacía mejor algo, pero poco a poco "yo lo he ido olvidando" es exactamente eso lo que quiero decir "Yo lo he ido olvidando"

Mi intento: "J'ai été en train de l'oublier"

Pero no sé en verdad me suena raro, espero que puedan ayudarme.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sería "je *suis* en train de l'oublier" y no "j'ai été" ("estoy"  y no "he estado" olvidándolo)


----------



## stephanyc

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
merci de votre attention je besoin de traduir 
cet phrase: 
"...*que la historia misma vaya fijándose.*."
contexto:
_...l’adaptation  du monde pour créer la vie même du roman, presque comme meubler le monde pour laisser *que l’histoire même aille s’en fixant.... *_lo resolví de la siguiente manera, 
*Que l'histoire même aille s'en fixant*.. eso está bien?

gacias


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Bonjour stephanyc,

je dirais "pour que l'histoire elle-même se fixe petit à petit", mais le morceau de phrase que tu nous a donné n'est as très clair! Si tu nous donnes davantage de contexte, ce sera plus simple de t'aider!
Pour l'utilisation de ir + gérondif, regarde **** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)
Un saludo!


----------



## Ben-Hur

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!

Estoy intentando dar con la traducción de una perífrasis verbal que, en español, se se construye con el pretérito perfecto simple del verbo "ir" + gerundio (del tipo "fui aprendiendo", "*fui haciéndome* a la idea", "fui comprendiendo", "la *fui dando* por perdida", "*fue cobrando* más fuerza"; normalmente se acompaña de "poco a poco", "progresivamente",etc.) y que ignoro si existe como tal en francés. 


Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme al respecto.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Tu pregunta ha sido unida a un hilo ya existente. Por favor, lee las respuestas ya ofrecidas.

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Etienne9127

* Nueva pregunta*​

Hola, estoy realizando una traducción de un vídeo en español y me encontré con este extracto en el que no encuentro una traducción adecuada para pasarlo en francés.

*El contexto* es este, una conferencia de TED Talks sobre la violencia y como evitarla, se exponen diferentes situaciones.
*El extracto es:*

Anteayer he venido en tren desde Donosti, he cogido en metro con la maleta. Y según _*iba subiendo*_ las escaleras de piedra 2,3,4 personas que _*iban bajando*_, han venido con una sonrisa así, alegre, a ayudarme a subir la maleta.

*Mi traducción*:

Avant hier je suis venu de Donosti en train, j'ai pris le métro avec le bagage. Et selon je *montais* les escaliers de pierre 2,3,4 personnes qui *descendaient*, ont venu avec un sourire, gai, à m'aider pur monter le bagage.


----------



## swift

Hola, @Etienne9127.

Has acertado al emplear el imperfecto de indicativo.  Yo usaría “*à mesure que* je montais” y verificaría el auxiliar para el verbo “venir”.


----------

